# Synthroid and headaches



## BettyGF (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm Betty, and I have hypothyroidism. 

I've taken Synthroid since 1995. My doctor has declined my requests to try Armour, etc., because he says they aren't stable. A year or so ago I started having headaches that have increased in intensity. I'm not prone to headaches, and I'm bad about toughing things out, waiting for them to go away on their own. This problem didn't. I've done all sorts of research on my on and some with my doc's agreement--leaving off caffeine, leaving off aspartame (now a forever choice), leaving off other meds and vitamins that might interact, and discontinuing my Synthroid, etc. I tried a generic levothyroxine at one point, but the headaches were strong with it, too. For some reason, the headaches, which are always there to at least a slight degree, really intensify when I take Synthroid and worsen yet with my multi minerals/vitamins. (I wonder if the selenium could be affecting.) My symptoms had my doctor thinking pituitary tumor, but my MRI came back only showing some sinusitus. I had no idea I might have that and can't imagine how it could correlate with the Synthroid.

I've googled everything I can think of with no success. Can you suggest a possible reason for the headaches that are definitely Synthroid related? Thanks.

Betty


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyGF said:


> Hi, I'm Betty, and I have hypothyroidism.
> 
> I've taken Synthroid since 1995. My doctor has declined my requests to try Armour, etc., because he says they aren't stable. A year or so ago I started having headaches that have increased in intensity. I'm not prone to headaches, and I'm bad about toughing things out, waiting for them to go away on their own. This problem didn't. I've done all sorts of research on my on and some with my doc's agreement--leaving off caffeine, leaving off aspartame (now a forever choice), leaving off other meds and vitamins that might interact, and discontinuing my Synthroid, etc. I tried a generic levothyroxine at one point, but the headaches were strong with it, too. For some reason, the headaches, which are always there to at least a slight degree, really intensify when I take Synthroid and worsen yet with my multi minerals/vitamins. (I wonder if the selenium could be affecting.) My symptoms had my doctor thinking pituitary tumor, but my MRI came back only showing some sinusitus. I had no idea I might have that and can't imagine how it could correlate with the Synthroid.
> 
> ...


Hi, Betty and welcome. Believe it or not, you could be allergic to the fillers in each of them.

Also, if a doctor declined my request to try Armour, I would find another.

If you have labs with the ranges intact, I know we would all like to see them. Just recent ones.

Once again, welcome.


----------



## BettyGF (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for your response, Andros. With no history of allergies, that's a possibility I hadn't thought of. I do have lab work around and may drag it out this weekend. It looks like I really will have to find a different doctor to help me figure this one out. My PCP is an awesome doctor in so many ways, but it seems to be time to look for answers elsewhere. I'm just not sure where to start unless is it's phone calls. I checked the Armour website for a local doctor months ago and didn't find one listed.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Betty and welcome! 
I can totally relate to your doctor frustrations. I used to love my family doc, but she has been totally unable to help me since my thyroid issues started. I have felt pretty lost about finding a new one as well. Armor website was not helpful as it only indicated a couple docs who don't take insurance and look expensive. I started asking friends, and got several suggestions. I have an appointment scheduled with one, and if she does not work out, I will move on. My health is too important to keep spending my time, energy and money on someone who can not help me, no matter how much I like her. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I am not a headache person. However when my TSH and or FT4 is out of Labs to the hyper side I get quick and short headaches. They are quick to come and quick to go. Although I might Have several within minutes of each other and then maybe none for days.

Just a thought.


----------

